# Paper Mache Clay (how to)



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Just wondering how much this end up making? How many batches would I have to make to do large hands and feet?


----------



## Brodiethedog (Aug 27, 2010)

One batch (for me) made me 2 large yogurt containers full to the brim (about 1300g) As for the number of batches it depend on what you classify large as. I would try about three batches!


----------



## Ilean (Jul 29, 2011)

How long would a sculpture take to dry since it is a solid chunk?? and is it pretty heavy?


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I did a hugh paper mache project of a life size nativity scene. It took several days for parts that had been worked on to dry well. Do a good section, then let it dry a couple of days before going back to it. It needs to dry all the way before adding more. The added parts also can mosten under layers so the drying time and lots of patence is important.


----------



## boogybaby (Jun 6, 2011)

i use this same recipe and it works really well.
i suggest that if a person wants to make a big prop then use crumpled newspaper or foil as an armature before applying the clay. this serves a few purposes, 1) it wont use as much clay 2) it takes less drying time, 3) the finished project wont be AS heavy.

it is still very important to allow all the clay to dry a day or 2 depending on how thick of a layer was used before painting as said by the OP.
to get a smoother texture just simply dampen the area and smooth the surface with a craft stick or something similar.

any kind of paint works very well on this.


----------



## Corpsesnight (Dec 23, 2011)

Cool thanks!


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

I have done numerous paper mache props and love to use paper clay! However, I just use this same recipe, just omit the salt, flour and bleach. I have never had mold issues or any other issues to speak of...and I live in the soggy Pacific North West. It usually takes 2 days to dry; depending on depth of clay. I usually don't build entirely out of clay, but build up with traditional mache, then add the clay to accentuate.

I mix by hand or a stick blender...BEWARE of overheating and burning up the equipment! BEWARE!!!

BTW-paper mache RULEZ!


----------



## MamaGrizzly (Feb 24, 2013)

Here is a face of what I am hoping to be a seven foot "thing" for the entrance in my haunt. His face is made of this same recipie. It dries nice. You can paint it and sand it... right now I am experimenting with colors but Yes I do love this stuff. Just make sure it has lots of ventilation to dry because if it does not, It will mold.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Stacy Deaton (Oct 4, 2014)

How long does it normally take for this to dry enough to move the project?


----------



## SaltwaterServr (Jul 28, 2014)

Stacy Deaton said:


> How long does it normally take for this to dry enough to move the project?


I used Stolloween's formula and it takes about 4-5 hours in the sun. Mine's a little too juicy so your mileage may vary.


----------



## Stacy Deaton (Oct 4, 2014)

SaltwaterServr said:


> I used Stolloween's formula and it takes about 4-5 hours in the sun. Mine's a little too juicy so your mileage may vary.


Thank you!!


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

I use a recipe that is 98% Stolloween with my own tweaks. And I ran into some serious mold issues on my giant cauldron. But that was likely due to my impatience and not waiting long enough in between coats. It manifested after the final paint job too. I carved out all of the nastiness and then sprayed it with a strong bleach/water mix and let it dry for about a week. Just this morning I filled in the 2" by 3/4" hole with hot glue and foam scraps.


----------



## Stacy Deaton (Oct 4, 2014)

Ghost Ninja said:


> I use a recipe that is 98% Stolloween with my own tweaks. And I ran into some serious mold issues on my giant cauldron. But that was likely due to my impatience and not waiting long enough in between coats. It manifested after the final paint job too. I carved out all of the nastiness and then sprayed it with a strong bleach/water mix and let it dry for about a week. Just this morning I filled in the 2" by 3/4" hole with hot glue and foam scraps.



Thanks for the info. I will wait for this to completely dry.


----------



## SaltwaterServr (Jul 28, 2014)

Ghost Ninja said:


> I use a recipe that is 98% Stolloween with my own tweaks. And I ran into some serious mold issues on my giant cauldron. But that was likely due to my impatience and not waiting long enough in between coats. It manifested after the final paint job too. I carved out all of the nastiness and then sprayed it with a strong bleach/water mix and let it dry for about a week. Just this morning I filled in the 2" by 3/4" hole with hot glue and foam scraps.


I added about 2 tablespoons of salt to my mix. Seems to have kept the mold from getting a foothold.


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

Good idea, I think that I'll add that to my mix too. But I think that my problem was primarily due to not waiting long enough in between coats.


----------

